# [SOLVED] BSOD when connecting to a wifi network



## Time Pink (Mar 7, 2011)

- OS: Win7 Home Premium x64
- the original installed OS on the system? Yes
- an OEM or full retail version? It was OEM, then I reinstalled with a version downloaded from the internet (I have the serial key)
- What is the age of system (hardware)? 2 months
- What is the age of OS installation (have you re-installed the OS?) I've reinstalled the OS 1 day ago
- CPU: Intel Core i5 M460 2.53 GHz
- Video Card: Intel HD Graphics
- MotherBoard: ID: 63-0100-000001-00101111-010910-Chipset$0AAAA000_BIOS DATE: 01/09/10 15:17:22 VER: 08.00.10
- Power Supply - brand & wattage: Dell (doesn't say how many watts is)

Problem: BSOD only when connecting to a specific, unprotected wireless network in a matter of minutes (may vary between 1 minute to 15 minutes).

What I have tried: Before formatting: tried some free registry correctors and restoring system. After formatting, I updated the BIOS, and reinstalled/updated the following drivers: chipset, video, sata, ethernet and wlan. Minidump files from 3 BSODs are attached.

Safe mode with network: no BSOD so far (it has been 1 hour since I connected to the wifi network).

What says the BSOD: "A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer"
3rd BSOD STOP code: 0x0000007F (0X0000000000000008, 0x0000000080050031, 0X00000000000006F8, 0xFFFFF80002A8C798)
5th and last BSOD: 0x0000007F (0X0000000000000008, 0x0000000080050031, 0X00000000000006F8, 0xFFFFF80002A3A798)

Description: For 2 months since I got this laptop I had no problems using wired and wifi networks. But just when I brought my laptop to mom's place, where I will be living for 2 months, I'm getting
BSOD everytime I try to connect to the wifi network here. The last 2 BSODs occurred 1 minute after I connected to the wifi network, but the others time varied.
When my wifi adapter is on, but not connected to any network, everything works fine. I get no BSOD or any other errors.
Before formatting, and after the firsts BSODs I've got a file called mfewfpk.sys corrupted, that seems to be related to McAfee antivirus. No viruses were detected by it and Malware Bytes Antimalware.
As I couldn't find any solution, I formatted everything, but the problem still occurs.
Other laptops and computers connected to the wifi network, each with different OS (like the one I'm using, which is WinXP Home Edition SP2), work fine.
What should I do now?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD when connecting to a wifi network*

Hello,

Install SP1, and I suspect the problems will stop: Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

If that doesn't help, remove ZoneAlarm.

Good luck!

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Mar  7 17:07:07.160 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:15.550
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2
SystemProductName = Inspiron N5010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Mar  6 17:54:52.775 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:54.180
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2
SystemProductName = Inspiron N5010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Mar  6 17:42:53.080 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:43.859
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2
SystemProductName = Inspiron N5010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Time Pink (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when connecting to a wifi network*

I tried some hotfixes, which seemed to work for a while, but when I updated ZoneAlarm, the BSODs started to flash again.
As I couldn't stay much on the net without getting a BSOD to install SP1, I uninstalled the firewall. Since then, I've got no BSODs (couple hours ago). Nevertheless, I installed SP1 and changed my firewall to Comodo. The antivirus is still Avira, but I intend to change back to McAfee, as I acquired an year license.
Thank you very much for your assistance!!!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD when connecting to a wifi network*

Glad to hear it Time Pink, let us know if you need anything else!


----------

